# Mephit Fur Meet Looking for Artists, Writers, DJS + T-Shirt Contest Open!



## Pedigree (Apr 16, 2014)

Join us at Mephit Fur Meet in 2014 for "A B-Movie Triple Feature"! Each day of the convention will have its own theme as follows:
- Friday, August 29th: Sherlock Holmes and the Steampunk Skunk
- Saturday, August 30th: Killer Furs from Outer Space
- Sunday, August 31st: Cowboys and Furries

For further information on the convention and to view photo galleries from previous years please visit http://www.mephitfurmeet.org/*

Conbook Submissions, Seeking Art and Stories*
I am working on this year's conbook for Mephit Fur Meet and am looking forward to any submissions you guys might have for me. As you may or may not know the theme this year is a "B-Movie Triple Feature" with each day featuring a different theme as seen above!

I am seeking artwork and short stories based on these three themes to place in the conbook. If you would like to submit to the conbook, please send an email with your submission attached to conbookmfm@gmail.com Deadline for conbook submissions is July 1st.

*Art Panels
*Calling all artists! Want to show off your skills, or tell others about your experience as a furry artist? Then sign up and host a panel at MFM this year. Just PM or email me at ji.stargazer@gmail.com for more information. Deadline to sign up is July 1st.
*
Attention DJs
*
Last year we sent a survey out to our attendees, as well as spoke with several while at the convention. The general consensus was taken to heart and this year we are announcing a different way to sign up as a DJ for the dances. While we will still go in 2 hour blocks, we are asking that all DJ's interested in performing submit a sampling of what they would like to play. These will be reviewed by our staff and we will notify you via email of our decision. The reason for this is many of our suiters and attendees were having issues with some of the music, and we had several complaints during the nights.


If you are interested in performing at MFM as a DJ for our dances, please forward a mp3 of a sampling of what you plan to play at the convention. Please send all submissions to medicwolf1@gmail.com

*T-Shirt Contest
*
It's time for the Mephit Fur Meet 2014 T-Shirt contest!


Every year the artwork that's on our T-Shirt comes from folks like you! If you'd like you enter, please read on for the rules of our contest. You could win a free attending membership to the convention!


T-Shirt Contest Rules

PLEASE READ THESE RULES IN THEIR ENTIRETY BEFORE ENTERING.

The rules for 2014's T-Shirt Contest are:

_What's up for grabs?_
There are three chances for your artwork to be selected for MFM's T-Shirts.
-Attendees Choice - The winner of the Attendees Choice will have their artwork featured on the front of the MFM T-Shirts. This is chosen by you, the attendees.
-Director's Choice - The winner of the Director's Choice will be featured on the back of the MFM T-Shirt.
-Staff Choice - This will be chosen by the staff and be featured on their staff shirts.
Each winner will receive a free attending membership.


_Who is eligible to enter?_
Everyone! To be fair to all artists, we are continuing the requirement this year that the winner of the previous year's Attendees Choice will not be eligible for this year's Attendees Choice. They will still be allowed to enter, and may be considered for either the Director's Choice or Staff Choice.


_What do I submit?_
The overall rating for the piece should be a "G" to "PG" rating - if you wouldn't wear it in your elderly grandmother's house, don't put it on your entry! The piece must feature a skunk as the main subject or subjects. It should also bear either "Mephit FurMeet" or "MFM" as well as the year or corresponding anniversary number ( i.e.: 2014 or 18 ). Entries that misspell the name of the convention will be disqualified.


Our theme this year is "A B-Movie Triple Featureâ€ and includes three mini-themes to choose from: Sherlock Holmes and the Steampunk Skunk, Killer Furs from Outer Space, and Cowboys and Furries


For an entry to be eligible for voting, two versions of the entry MUST be submitted - one for display/voting, and a second, higher-resolution piece for use should that entry win or be selected for other use by a member of staff.


Display Piece: No more than 800 x 600, This display piece should not contain a signature to show who created this (We will go into more detail on this later). Artists need not worry about misuse of their artwork, as this piece will be watermarked by the staff as being an MFM T-Shirt Entry prior to being placed on the website for display. The "Display Piece" should be submitted as a .JPG or .GIF.


Final Piece: This will be the actual artwork used by our printing company to make the t-shirts, or the staff should your piece be used in any other function. This finished work SHOULD contain a signature which will appear on the t-shirt. The recommended dimensions are at least 10 inches high at 300 dots per inch or higher. The "Final Piece" should be submitted in Adobe Illustrator (.ai) format, although TIFF or EPS will also be acceptable. This is by request of our printer that it be sent as Illustrator format.
Both the display and the final piece must be black and white ONLY (GRAYSCALE AND HALFTONED IMAGES ARE NOT ACCEPTABLE, PERIOD).


When the artwork has been received, you will be notified within 72 hours that it was received. If you did not receive a notification within 72 hours, please do not resend your email, but instead a follow up to see if it was received and the administrator of the contest just plain forgot. 


_Display of Artwork_
Once again, we will be running a 'blind' contest. We will only display the title of the piece, not who the creator is. By doing this, we hope to make the contest fairer by making everyone choose the submission based upon the piece itself, not the artist. Voting will be the same as in previous years - commencing for one week, after which votes determined to be ineligible will be discarded and the design which gets the majority of valid votes will be the winner.


After voting has finished and the director's choice has been selected, the t-shirt entry page will be updated with the names of the artists who submitted each entry.


_When do you need it?_
Cutoff Date for Submitting Entries is 11:59 PM Central Time on Tuesday, July 1, 2014.


_Where do we send it?_
Please submit all entries to tshirt@mephitfurmeet.org


_Other Things_
Each artist may enter up to three pieces for inclusion in the contest. The administrator of the contest shall abstain from voting. The rules for voting will remain the same as in past years, where for a vote to be valid, the corresponding email address must be subscribed to one of Mephit FurMeet's mailing lists. IP Addresses will be logged, and MFM reserves the right to disqualify multiple votes from the same IP.


_Some stuff you need to know (Better read it, it affects you!)_
By submitting an entry to the Mephit FurMeet T-Shirt contest, you are granting Mephit FurMeet and its parent corporation, Mid South and Tennessee Anthropomorphic Arts Association (MST3A) an irrevocable, non-exclusive license to use the entry for promotional purposes. The original creators of the work are permitted to use the work in their own portfolios and promotions. Mephit FurMeet and MST3A reserve the right to review all entries and not allow any entry that it deems inappropriate (i.e.: drug/alcohol references, violent or sexual content, or possible trademark/copyright violations).


MFM shall in no way be responsible for entries that are lost in transit, either via email or postal service. If we do not receive an entry before an established cutoff date, the entry will not be included in the contest. Also, if you do not submit both required versions, your entry will not be included.


----------



## Pedigree (Apr 21, 2014)

*Update: Conbook Advertisements*

Mephit Fur Meetï»¿ has space available for advertisements in the conbook for this year's convention. _There are a couple of options for advertisement submissions:_

-Ad Swap: MFM will swap ads with conventions in their conbooks for like-size ads. If we print full page for you, you print full page for us and likewise with half pages!
-Purchase: If you do not have a conbook to swap advertisements with, then you may purchase your ad space. You may submit ads with this method even if you are not advertising a convention. All proceeds go to a fantastic local charity that we support every year, Tiger Haven (tigerhaven.org).

_Here are our ad sizes and prices:_

-Full page: 5" x 7.5" $50
-Half page: 5" x 3.5" $25

All advertisements will be resized to fit the above sizes and they will be converted to grayscale if they weren't already.  Keep this in mind for best results. All advertisements must be PG-rated and any advertisement may be declined for any reason. For example, an ad may be declined if it is low quality or has no link to furry interests. If it is declined, you will be contacted with the reason why. There will be no monetary transactions until your ad is accepted. Once accepted and paid, there will be no refunds.

If you are interested in advertising in our conbook, please email us at conbookmfm@gmail.com

Submission deadline is July 1st.


----------



## Pedigree (May 27, 2014)

The deadline of July 1st for the t-shirt contest and conbook submissions is coming up rather quickly, so I'm just giving a heads up!


----------



## Pedigree (Jun 25, 2014)

6 days until conbook submissions, advertisements, and the tshirt contest will be closed.


----------

